# Alternative zu Outlook?



## nentus (17. Juni 2003)

Sorry das ich schon wieder störe  

Aber könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, ob es gegebenenfalls eine gute Alternative zu Outlook-Express gibt, welche zudem auch noch Vorteile mit sich bringt?

MFG, nentus ;-)


----------



## sam (18. Juni 2003)

Eine Alternative wäre der Mailclient, der 
bei Mozilla dabei ist (http://www.mozilla.org).
Die Vorteile: 
-Spamfilter: Spam-Mails werden in einen 
Extraordner verschoben
-Sicherheit: Viren&Scripts, die Lücken in 
Outlook ausnutzen werden von diesem Client 
ausgelacht


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

Also ich benutze "FoxMail 4.2" ... ;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juni 2003)

Da gibt es einige, puh  

Ich arbeite mit TheBat! von Ritlabs, kostet zwar ein wenig Geld ist aber genial.

Kostenlose Varianten wären Eudora Mail und Pegasus Mail (wobei ich Pegasus Mail bevorzugen würde).

Und natürlich, den schon erwähnten Mozilla Mail Client.

TheBat kann man 30 Tage testen.
Die anderen sind kostenlos nutzbar (Eudora mit eingeblendeter Werbung oder extrem eingeschränkt - es gibt da den Paid Mode, Sponsored Mode und den Free Mode).

Ich denke es werden noch einige Mail Clients empfohlen werden  
Probier einfach mal durch womit Du am besten zurechtkommst und was Dir zusagt. Es gibt genug alternativen und jeder wird Dir sicherlich ein anderes Programm empfehlen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Juni 2003)

Also AK Mail finde ich persönlich das beste. Design ist schlicht aber sehr aufs Wesentliche beschränkt.

zur AK Mail Homepage


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Juni 2003)

Wie gesagt: Mozilla Mail hat den Vorteil, dass es deutlich sicherer ist als Outlook - gilt auch für den Browser im Gegensatz zum IE.
The Bat kostet zwar Geld, bietet aber noch zusätzlich die Möglichkeiten, die Emails direkt auf dem Server zu löschen, ohne sie vorher runterzuladen. Und ausserdem kann man mit The Bat AFAIK auch noch im LAN arbeiten - bei Outlook bräuchte man dazu noch Exchange, bei Mozilla hab ich die Möglichkeit noch gar nicht gefunden...


----------



## dfd1 (23. Juni 2003)

Noch einer ist der Mail-Client der beim Opera debei ist... Ist mein Lieblingsbrowser, aber nicht Mail-Client  Dafür nutze ich zu gerne Migrosooft

zu finden unter: www.opera.com


----------



## olma (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Da gibt es einige, puh
> 
> Kostenlose Varianten wären Eudora Mail und Pegasus Mail (wobei ich Pegasus Mail bevorzugen würde).
> *


Dazu hätte ich mal 'ne Frage:

Hat es schon jemand hinbekommen, daß Pegasus (4.12) mehr als ein Mailkonto verwaltet?
Ich benutze Eudora in der professional sponsored Version und wollte umsteigen.
Ich kann natürlich mehrere POP-Konten abholen aber IMHO nur unter einer Adresse senden.
Man kann zwar mehrere SMTP-Server eintragen, aber mir fehlt die Verbindung von Konto zu SMTP-Server.


----------



## Kimble (2. November 2003)

auch wenns vielleicht spät kommt.

Es gibt den Mozilla Mail-Client ind Verbindung mit einem News Reader auch als stand-alone Version. Das nennt sich dann Thunderbird.

zu finden hier:
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/thunderbird/


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. November 2003)

@olma: Dazu muss ich sagen, das ich mit multi-user-Verwaltung in Pegasus Mail nicht in Berührung gekommen bin. Sorry. Aber bestimmt weiß das hier wer  

@Kimble: Thunderbird ist aber bisher noch sehr instabil und kaum zu Empfehlen. Es gibt übrigens einen schönen E-Mail-Client-Test in der c't vom 20.10.2003


----------



## Kimble (3. November 2003)

@Neurodeamon:
hm, dann nehm ich doch lieber Mozilla weiter.


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. November 2003)

Der Mozilla E-Mail Client hat auch ziemlich gut abgeschnitten im Test.
Trotzdem lohnt es sich die Thunderbird Entwicklung weiter zu verfolgen. Wird auf jeden Fall immer besser


----------

